# Forum More Stuff Oops!  Too far off topic

## OBBob

Yeah, I'm seeing some ads that suggest it's pretty easy. I would've thought you'd need a trade first though?

----------


## OBBob

I like this one, which I recently starred in. https://youtu.be/8E_U0joSFCg

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> I like this one, which I recently starred in. https://youtu.be/8E_U0joSFCg

  
I hope your aim with the nailgun has improved....      
Not sure where that one went.... 
Methinks you is firing blanks.....aaiigghhtt?

----------


## sol381

> I like this one, which I recently starred in. https://youtu.be/8E_U0joSFCg

  you look so young and handsome and viril there bob.. accurate?

----------


## OBBob

I was pretty happy with how I was portrayed. Usually I'd wear a hard hat on site plus some high-vis and always fall protection when working at height... but show biz is a different world.   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

You owe me a gauge, Bob......    
....this one just exploded

----------


## OBBob

You should know better that putting your BS gauge anywhere near this forum!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> You should know better that putting your BS gauge anywhere near this forum!

  
It said "internet calibrated" on the label. 
I've been ripped off

----------


## OBBob

> It said "internet calibrated" on the label. 
> I've been ripped off

  I think you have to have it recalibrated quite often... I'd suggest the levels of BS on the internet increase at least monthly. Sorry.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Hmmmm what was the topic again? 
Hal 1000?
Magic screw gun attachment?
Global warming?  
Meh  
Where's Marc anyway?   :Confused:

----------


## OBBob

Whilst we are slightly off topic... AAAAARRRRGGGGG the 90 seconds between posts rule is driving me nuts!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Whilst we are slightly off topic... AAAAARRRRGGGGG the 90 seconds between posts rule is driving me nuts!

  
Yeah FFS is there ANY WAY of changing that to even 20 seconds?

----------


## sol381

3 seconds for you guys.. way to quick for me..so what were we talking about..

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> .so what were we talking about..

  
.....nothing....    :Rofl5:

----------


## Marc

> Hmmmm what was the topic again? 
> Hal 1000?
> Magic screw gun attachment?
> Global warming?  
> Meh  
> Where's Marc anyway?

  I got caught between two 90 seconds and went sideways into another reality where i could type by thinking the text. Didn't work out because I switch languages in my head and the spelling came out atrocious ... wait a second, that happens here too ... mm ... What year is it again? Did I shift back to the future? 
Oh boy ...  :Smilie:

----------


## ringtail

The 90 secs is rubbish. 20 is far more sensible

----------


## sol381

yeah but then you get 4 1/2  times as much rubbish... not a bad thing really..

----------


## OBBob

> yeah but then you get 4 1/2  times as much rubbish... not a bad thing really..

  Ha ha,  quite true... but in the site owners world it's not called rubbish it's called traffic and traffic is good.

----------


## OBBob

Scrap that... turns out they do call it rubbish.   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Meh

----------


## SilentButDeadly

You lot are just clickbait for the unwary. That is why you are tolerated.

----------


## sol381

:Clapping:    

> .....nothing....

----------


## OBBob

> You lot are just clickbait for the unwary. That is why you are tolerated.

  One of the nicest things you've ever said to us SBD.  :Smilie:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I just understand my role in the Great Wheel...

----------


## goldie1

> .....nothing....

  Don't we all ready have a thread about nothing

----------


## sol381

not sure.. i didnt see one..maybe there was nothing in it..

----------


## commodorenut

How on earth did this thread only get 1 post yesterday? 
I would have thought being a public holiday it would have been given a real workout?  Or perhaps all the "regulars" were too busy actually working on a project?

----------


## OBBob

It's not the same if you post directly here... you're winning when your posts are moved here.   :Tongue:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I wonder if we can take THIS thread so far off-topic it gets split in to two threads   :Rofl5:   
It was all Bob's fault anyway....once he posted that video of (probably not) himself, it all went nuts.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## goldie1

> It's not the same if you post directly here... you're winning when your posts are moved here.

   Let me see if I have got this right. If I post about something in the thread about nothing  
my post gets moved to the to far of topic thread

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Let me see if I have got this right. If I post about something in the thread about nothing  
> my post gets moved to the to far of topic thread

  
My head hurts

----------


## goldie1

> My head hurts

  Try this then. If I posted about something in the thread about nothing and it was moved to  
the to far of topic thread before any one saw it did I really post in the thread abut nothing

----------


## OBBob

What would you post in the nothing thread that is so far off topic it ends up here? Still confused... sigh.

----------


## goldie1

> What would you post in the nothing thread that is so far off topic it ends up here? Still confused... sigh.

   How can you get more of topic in a thread about nothing then posting about something

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The thread about nothing failed after the first post.
As soon as something was posted in the thread about nothing, it was no longer true, as there was something there. 
What I wanna know is how to take an off topic thread so far off topic it gets moderated.
As long as we keep talking about off topic things, it's on topic.   
.....right?   :Unsure:

----------


## goldie1

> The thread about nothing failed after the first post.
> As soon as something was posted in the thread about nothing, it was no longer true, as there was something there. 
> What I wanna know is how to take an off topic thread so far off topic it gets moderated.
> As long as we keep talking about off topic things, it's on topic.   
> .....right?

  I am glad we have cleared up the confusion

----------


## goldie1

> The thread about nothing failed after the first post.
> As soon as something was posted in the thread about nothing, it was no longer true, as there was something there. 
> What I wanna know is how to take an off topic thread so far off topic it gets moderated.
> As long as we keep talking about off topic things, it's on topic.   
> .....right?

  On second thoughts that proves that all the posts in the thread about nothing should therefore  
have been moved to the off topic thread

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> On second thoughts that proves that all the posts in the thread about nothing should therefore  
> have been moved to the off topic thread

    :Sigh:   
I'm going to check the crabpots now   :Rofl5:

----------

